# Tristan and Isolde by Waterhouse



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Tristan and Isolde with the Potion* by English painter John William Waterhouse. This is a masterpiece (from as artist who could draw ...)


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

John Waterhouse is my fave artist. I used to have his Tempest on my wall.
Also love Lady of Shallott (sp).
Not seen this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

I must have seen it _somewhere_ ...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am very fond of Waterhouse's work. It is a neat combination of all the best attributes of Pre-Raphaelite and Impressionist work.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Now, here is real art and beauty, not in the Pollocks and Warhols.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be interested to know if the same people praising this and shunning modern art are the same ones who shun modern music. Well, I might appear at times in that camp myself. Actually I have a foot in both camps, and it kind of make my legs hurt. 

I love the Lady of Shallott myself. It's a magnificent work of illustration, and I don't use that term as the slur academia thinks it is. I wish I could see Waterhouse works in real life, that is, the real painting instead of a reproduction. This difference is mind blowing. I've seen a couple of Bougereaus and some Gustave Moreaus, but never Waterhouse.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Weston said:


> I'd be interested to know if the same people praising this and shunning modern art are the same ones who shun modern music.


It's not modern art that we shun. It's bad art that we shun.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't really see what the fuss is. I'm at a loss when it comes to the visual arts though.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Weston said:


> I'd be interested to know if the same people praising this and shunning modern art are the same ones who shun modern music. ....


I listen to A LOT of Boulez.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Yardrax said:


> I don't really see what the fuss is. I'm at a loss when it comes to the visual arts though.


There's some nice things on it, like her dress, his face. But weaker things I feel like her face and the shoreline scene. The pose fills the composition nicely, but I can't see it amazes me though wouldn't say it was bad either.









The Dali version has more intensity, even though the faces are obscured.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just don't like it. For me there is no life in the painting.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Quite a few paintings of them seem to be more contemplative than active, and the poses reflect that. Maybe with the woman in the Waterhouse it tries to be both dramatic and contemplative and I'm not sure it ends up being either.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Lady of Shalott is my favourite painting.









Always liked the Tempest too!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

The second one looking outwards away from the viewer reminds me of Casper David Friedrich. The first is a nicely put together scene, maybe it's his most famous painting? The problem I have with quite a few later (?) 19th century paintings is the expression can often look exaggerated and at the same time static. Maybe it's just me not accepting the convention of the time and I can't make the leap to the melodramatic emotion in them.


----------

